# EA50 SL rear wheel bearing looseness



## clalor (May 29, 2010)

I have a set of almost brand new EA50 SL wheels (less than 2 months old, less than 50 miles on them) in which the rear hub has a bit of play in the bearings. Holding the rim and tire near the rear brake, I'm able to wiggle it side to side and feel some definite mechanical play even with the quick release tightened per Easton's instructions. I've verified that the rim wasn't hitting the brake pads and have also checked it in another frame with the same result.

There's nothing on Easton's web site about servicing the hubs that come with these wheels so I'm unsure if this is "normal" for these wheels or not (my first set of cartridge bearing hubs). Since I'm still within my 60 day return period on these wheels, I'm hoping that someone will have some input/advice on this.

EDIT to add that the looseness feels exactly as described in their bearing preload adjustment instructions for their upper-end hubs.


----------

